# Oman speeding fine



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I got flashed driving in Oman this weekend...will the fine get sent to Dubai? And any ideas how much they are?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Cos_mo said:


> I'm pretty sure I got flashed driving in Oman this weekend...will the fine get sent to Dubai? And any ideas how much they are?


Hi,
I have been with friends that have been flashed by speed cameras in Oman - they never received any fines.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Theoretically you should. Practically it never happens. The link between GCC countries is still not fully activated.


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

Phew!!! Thanks for that...I'll keep u posted if I receive any


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

friend got a flash, never got fine though.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Same here. Got flashed, no fine.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

I got flashed with a mate last month on a hire car, came to pay up for the car at the end of august and he gave me a 400 aed fine so yea it does happen mate.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yussif said:


> I got flashed with a mate last month on a hire car, came to pay up for the car at the end of august and he gave me a 400 aed fine so yea it does happen mate.


Thats the difference between a hire car and your own car I think.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Yussif said:


> I got flashed with a mate last month on a hire car, came to pay up for the car at the end of august and he gave me a 400 aed fine so yea it does happen mate.


Hi,
You might have been scammed!
Oman speeding fine for up to 35km/h over posted limit is only 100 AED!
Are you sure that your mates fine originated from on offence committed in Oman?
Did you see the paperwork?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You might have been scammed!
> Oman speeding fine for up to 35km/h over posted limit is only 100 AED!
> Are you sure that your mates fine originated from on offence committed in Oman?
> ...


nah I didn't see it myself, I just said let me know if you get charged and I'll sort him out - I am not sure where exactly we were at the time it was night time, we were literally 1km over the threshold


----------

